
Web Hooks and the Programmable World of Tomorrow - raju
http://www.slideshare.net/progrium/web-hooks-and-the-programmable-world-of-tomorrow-presentation
======
ericwaller
Wow this is a really detailed and thorough presentation.

I think web hooks really are the next step in the progression of the web.
Feeds and most APIs are very "one-way," once web resources are actually able
to initiate exchanges/transactions, we are undoubtedly going to start seeing
some really exciting stuff.

------
truebosko
Just went through this presentation. A valuable read for anyone who is not
quite sure what Web Hooks are. I never had the chance to really look into them
and this told me tons.

Also bookmarked a few cool services mentioned within it. Awesome stuff

------
KevBurnsJr
First saw these in Github preferences.

Immediately groked the value.

Nice to see it put into context.

------
verbal
yay to progrium!

